# Mandy's Story by Anonymous (~BBW, Lesbian, ~Sex, ~MWG)



## WG Story Drone (Apr 6, 2009)

(_~BBW, Lesbianism, ~Sex, ~MWG _-- Wherein our young heroine discovers love and the joys of overeating)

*Mandy's Story
by Anonymous​​*
(Migrated from the Weight Room _Anonymous Archives_)

*PART I:* ​
It was in high school that I began to find myself. I had always been skinny. It wasn't that my frame was slight, no, far from it. I just never carried anything on it. I was 5'6" and never weighed any more than 115lbs. Actually, I was obsessed with my weight. Those diets I went through were horrible. I was always so tired and cranky. It was kind of ironic: the more I dieted, the more I loved eating. 

Then I met Sarah, and everything changed. 

She had a beautiful face, blonde hair and deep blue eyes. And her body, well, it was so sexy. Her breasts were unbelievable. They were huge -- at least DD's but probably bigger. And they hardly sagged at all; they were perkier than most boobs half their size. But she wasn't skinny, not at all. Her hips flared out just the right amount below he waist, and that made it look narrow despite her cute little pot-belly that would hang so delightfully over the pair of jeans that she would cram her wide, voluptuous butt into. Her butt was like her boobs: so very big and oh so round, but not saggy at all. Her legs and arms were just so thick and meaty. She just carried all her weight so well; she was so hour-glass shaped and feminine that even the girls had to acknowledge her sexiness. 

We found we had so much in common. We became so very close. I noticed something deep in the back of my mind telling me that this was different from any other relationship I had before. We'd go out to eat all the time and she'd shock me with her eating. She'd get a cheese steak and fries and top it off with a huge milkshake and I'd have a salad. She'd always try to get me to eat like she did. She'd say, "Lighten up a little -- you worry about your weight too much. If you'd cut loose, you'd feel better. Besides, you're so skinny that it wouldn't hurt you one bit to put on a few pounds." 

I started getting obsessed with her body. I would think about it all the time. I'd think about how her tight little T-shirts would ride up over her chubby tummy and how deep her belly button was. I thought about her legs, how the giggled when she walked, how gently dimpled her inner thighs were, how thick her calves were. I thought about her body, how it was just so curvy and round in every way, and I'd get really horny. And when she was around, I couldn't keep my eyes off her breasts. She almost always had cleavage showing, and my sight was drawn to it. I think she caught me looking her up and down many times but never said anything. 

The real turning point was around my birthday when I was transferred into her phys ed. class. That day I went down to change and naturally chose the locker next to Sarah. I noticed out of the corner of my eye that she was getting undressed, and I couldn't resist the urge to watch her undress. I turned to look and I saw she was down to her underwear. I was stunned; I couldn't more. All I could do was stand there and stare with my jaw on the floor. I'd never seen this much of her before. I loved how smooth her body looked, how rolls formed under her shoulder blades when she moved this way and how they appeared on her tummy when she moved that way. I focused on how her body giggled and quivered. 

My heart was racing a mile a minute. All I could think about was how I wanted to and explore every curve of hers. I wanted to slip he sexy lingerie off and lick her deep bellybutton. I felt a tingle between my legs and realized I was getting wet. Then she turned and looked at me. I suddenly realized everyone else in the locker room was looking at me, too. I ran out, told the coach I felt sick and got sent home early. I thought: "What is happening to me? Why am I sweating my best friend? I'm a freak! I'm attracted to my best friend!" 

I was a wreck. I decided I needed to prove to myself and everyone else that that incident in the locker room was a fluke. Sarah was throwing me a birthday party, so I figured that was how I'd do it. I'd face her all night and wouldn't be attracted to her at all. It was a nightmare. With each passing minute, I realized what I felt in the locker room wasn't a fluke; it was very real. I tried to act cool, but that only brought me face to face with reality: I had a crush on my best friend. 

Later that night, after everyone had left, we were cleaning up. We were both a little tipsy. We made eye contact for the first time that night, and a wave of emotion came over me as I stared speechless into her baby blues. I remembered how sensual she looked in the locker room and how much it turned me on. But there was more: I loved every part of her, her body and everything else. I gave up; there was no fighting it anymore. I leaned forward and kissed her. I melted into her, but, after a moment of ecstasy that seemed to last forever, I opened my eyes and saw Sarah. 

I freaked out and, before she could do anything, I was speeding off in my car. 
I managed to avoid her for the last two months of school but on the last day of classes, she confronted me. I was so ashamed of what I had done; I just looked at the floor and prayed for the moment to end. But she just hugged me and whispered in my ear, "I love you, Mandy." Then she kissed me on the cheek and stepped back. I stared into her eyes, in shock while she ran her hand through my hair. The she pulled my head towards her and kissed me. I felt her tongue invade my mouth and her hand on my breast. Now I prayed that the moment would never end. Love turned out to be something I never expected. 

*PART II: *​
It was only a week after Sarah and I realized we were in love that my parents left for Europe. I'd have the house to myself for the entire summer. Sarah insisted on moving in. (she told her parents she was living at the beach) She told me she had a surprise for me. The day she moved in I returned from errands to find she had emptied my entire wardrobe and removed all the fitted clothes and jeans and replaced them with sweats, stretch pants and baggy T-shirts. Even my string bikini collection had been replaced by an elastic one-piece. I tried it on; it was a little too big. I was a little upset, especially because Sarah wouldn't tell my why she did it. I figured it didn't really matter since I wasn't going to go out much while Sarah was there. 

The next morning, I woke up, and Sarah was cooking me breakfast. Sarah loaded my plate with a three egg omelet covered in cheese and melted butter, four strips of bacon, two pancakes and two slices of toast fried in the bacon grease. It looked awfully fattening, but I thought that Sarah had gone to all the trouble, so I'd eat it so I wouldn't hurt her feelings. I was pretty hungry, but all the food was so rich that it took a lot of effort to swallow those last bites. I felt my belly. It was so swollen; I felt like I would explode. 

It felt so firm and round; it brought me a strange twinge of satisfaction, along with the usual guilt. I could hardly move and I had quite a headache. Sarah handed me a bottle. Without looking, I popped a pill. Then I noticed they were sleeping pills. About 15 minutes later, I could hardly keep my eyes open, so Sarah helped me back to bed. 

I woke up three hours later. I was even hungrier than I had been before breakfast. I felt my belly and was pleased to find it had deflated to its normal size. 

"Well," I thought, "maybe that food wasn't so fattening after all. I guess I can eat lunch & dinner." Sarah and I went to McDonalds for lunch and I found it unusual that my "big" meal of a cheeseburger and small fries didn't even begin to fill me up. Sarah suggested a Big Mac and a shake. "Why not?" I thought. 

I didn't stuff myself at McD's, so I was a little hungry when we went home. I opened a super size bag of potato chips when we got home. Instead of my usual jog in the afternoon, we watched soaps. When the show was over, I found the bag was almost empty. A half-hour later, Sarah ordered pizza, a meat-lover's.

"I'll eat just one slice," I thought. Ten slices later I was feeling very 
guilty. 

"What's the matter?" Sarah asked. 

"I feel like a pig! I can't believe how I've eaten today," I whined. 

"One day isn't going to kill anyone. Besides I think I have something that'll make you feel better." 

With that she took of my shorts and panties. I'd never had oral sex before, let alone with a girl, but it was soo amazing. Sarah knew just how to push all my buttons. I could feel her huge breasts rubbing against my thighs. I came so hard that I completely forgot about what was bothering me five minutes ago. 

So it went for the next three weeks. With each passing day it seemed as if my appetite doubled. Sarah's big breakfasts became a regular thing, and it didn't take too long before we started having to add extra bacon and pancakes to fill me up. I snacked all the time. I didn't even think of what was happening to my body. And when I did, Sarah would just eat me out and I'd forget what I was worrying about. We'd spend our days eating, talking, sleeping and cuddling. 
The clothes Sarah bought me were starting to fit well, and I started wearing some of her old underwear from when she was smaller. 

One morning a pang of hunger woke me up at eight. Sarah had gone to the grocery store, so I went downstairs to eat some peanut butter so I could get back to sleep. As I was going down the stairs, I noticed a strange new sensation. Up 'till then, my tummy had always felt "connected" to my body. But now I could feel it jiggling; it felt weird and detached. I undressed and went to look in a full-length mirror. I stood there, naked and trembling because I could barely recognize my body. It had changed so much. 

All of my muscle tone had been lost. When I bent around to look at the backs of my thighs, I saw love handles had formed over my hips. Every feature of mine had softened. I couldn't see my hipbones or my ribs anymore. My old six-pack was lost under a layer of fat, and my bellybutton had become deep. My butt had become round and very soft. My boobs had changed the most. They had grown so much! Three weeks ago I was a 32A; now I guessed I was a 36C! They had become so much fuller but hadn't started to droop at all. The skin over them had stretched so much that it was thin and shiny, and a few blue veins had risen to the surface. My aureoles had stretched out, too, and were more than twice as big as they had been. (They weren't that big to start with.) I cupped them in my hands; they had become much more sensitive. 

I looked at an old picture of me in one of my old bikinis and weighed myself. The scale stopped at 140, a gain of 25 lbs! I braced myself for an onslaught of guilt. But instead of that I had a strange feeling of excitement about destroying my old shape. I ran downstairs and got a half-gallon of ice cream, a bottle of chocolate syrup, a can of whipped cream and a box of doughnuts. 

I sat in front of the mirror and ate. I could feel my stomach stretching out. It felt so good! I got so exited. I couldn't stop myself; I had to eat everything. When I finished the last morsel, I took a good look in the mirror. My belly was so very sensuously swollen. Maybe getting fat was inevitable, like falling in love with Sarah. I rubbed my belly and thought of it growing and growing and growing and growing... 

My hands slipped under my tummy to my pussy. I had never been able to orgasm from masturbation, but the idea of getting fat was so exiting that I came within minutes. I passed out on the bed and waited for Sarah. 

Sarah came home and woke me up. I didn't waste any time. 

"Sarah, I want to get fat. Please help me." 

She smiled, kissed me and said, "Mandy, I'm so glad you've come to your senses." 

The next two months were a blur. I just slept and ate. I'd wake up in the morning and for the rest of the day, Sarah would cook plateful after plateful of fattening food. Sarah took care of my every need. In the evening when I would take a bath, I would keep eating while Sarah bathed me. Sometimes, she would eat me out. I so wanted to taste her sweet pussy, but she always insisted that I keep stuffing my face. I could feel myself growing, my boobs filling out, my butt and belly expanding, my thighs and arms getting fat. Every time I moved, I thought I could feel a new roll forming. I can't tell you how good it felt. Sarah even started gaining with me. She didn't want to gain as much as I did, but she said that it'd be better if we did it together. 

The week before my parents came home the fattening was complete. To celebrate, Sarah took me out to by a new wardrobe. None of the clothes I had fit me anymore. I had to wear a baggy T-Shirt and one of Sarah's sports bras. I couldn't believe I could almost fill out Sarah's bra! (She was an F cup.) The stretch pants I wore could barely contain my new butt and thighs; I thought they would rip any minute. We went to Sarah's usual plus size stores, and we bought a lot of low-cut, tight-fitting tank tops. I was surprised with how stylish the clothes were. Then we went to the lingerie shop. I had become a 40DD! I bought a whole pile of new bras and panties - thongs & g-stings, at Sarah's request. 

We went home to celebrate with an enormous meal; we both stuffed our faces. Then we weighed ourselves, Sarah went first. The scale stopped at 175, a gain of 15lbs. Sarah gained most of her weight in her arms, legs, hips and butt, and her boobs looked bigger and fuller than ever. Now was the moment of truth. I stepped on the scaled and it groaned. The dial read 210, a gain of 70lbs. I was ecstatic I couldn't believe it. It was all too much for the moment. 

As evening fell, we sat on my back patio overlooking my pool. I was still in shock. Sarah whispered, "Do you want to take a swim?" 

"But I ripped my bathing suit three weeks ago." 

"That's OK. I don't have one either." 

"Oh...." 

"Just wait here a minute." 

Sarah ran inside and came out with my full-length mirror. She leaned it against the wall in front of me. She said, "I just wanted you to see how beautiful you are." 

She stood behind me and slowly took my clothes off. She caressed every curve on my body, just like I had wanted to do those many months ago back in the locker room. My body was so different. It looked so smooth and firm, but it was soft to the touch. My boobs had given in to gravity and started to droop just a little. The skin over them was crisscrossed with blue veins and the skin was so shiny. They'd become so sensitive that, when Sarah touched them, I almost lost control. 

My belly was beautiful and round, and rolls formed on it when I bent over. There were also rolls on my back under my shoulder blades and big love handles on my hips. My hips had grown much wider, giving me a bit of an hourglass shape, although not nearly as hourglass as Sarah. My butt was huge and firm. My thighs had become like sausages, big and round. They rubbed together all the way to mid-thigh, and my calves had gotten fat, too. My face was much rounder, and I had a cute little double-chin. I'd gotten fatter everywhere, even my hands were chubby. 

Then I took her clothes off - and caressed and explored her body like I always wanted to. We took a dip in the pool. I reached down, in between her legs and started to feel her up. She moaned softly at first, but then she got more excited. We got out of the pool, and I went down on her, right there in my back yard. The taste of chlorine was instantly overwhelmed by her sweet juices. I wanted to eat her forever. 

My parents were shocked by my transformation, and even more so by my girlfriend. But they love me so it didn't take them long to accept me. We finished our senior year without event. Sarah leveled off at 170 (she couldn't keep up the gorging forever), but I put on 20 more pounds. I am so happy. I love being fat, and I love getting fatter even more. Now Sarah and I will start our first year of college next month. We'll be roommates, and we are both looking forward to putting on the freshman 15 together.


----------



## fredinno (Dec 5, 2015)

MOAR!
plz. <3


----------

